# allgemeine frage an alle



## gorden (15 September 2004)

hallo,

ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr alle so gelernt habt, oder was für zusatzausbildungen ihr habt.
ich habe im november prüfung als energieelektroniker/bt uns stelle immer wieder fest das ich das alles was ihr so schreibt überhaput nichts oder nicht viel versteh...

mfg


----------



## Balou (15 September 2004)

Moin

Ja gelernt hab ich mal Energieelektroniker FR Betriebstechnik
Dann Weiterbildung zum SPS Techniker

Naja man kann net alles Wissen aber eins ist auch klar 


```
"wer nicht Fragt bleibt dumm"
```

so heist es zumindest in der Sesamstraße und so mach ich es und wenn man Vernünftig Fragt bekommt man auch nette Antworten.

So ganz nebenbei Verdanke ich viel wissen einem Inbetriebnehmer dem ich über die Schulter schauen durfte.
An dieser Stelle also Herzlichen Dank an Ulf K.

MfG Balou


----------



## gorden (15 September 2004)

wie kan man sps techniker verstehn?

lernst du da nur ein bestimmtes system oder problemlösung?


----------



## Balou (15 September 2004)

Naja

ich hab den SPS Techniker bei Siemens auf der S7 gemacht.

Es geht eigentlich darum die Grundlagen und darum sie anzuwenden 

Also Programmieren und Fehlersuche und Behebung usw.

MfG Balou


----------



## Kojote (15 September 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin gerlernter Energieelektroniker fach.Anlagentechnik und habe
gerade 4 Jahre Abendschule hinter mir.
Und jetzt darf ich mich
"Staatlich geprüfter Techniker der Elektrokechnik - Schwerpunkt 
Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung"  nennen.    


MfG

Kojote


----------



## Kojote (15 September 2004)

:lol: 

Es heisst natürlich Elektrotechnik

 :lol:


----------



## MatMer (16 September 2004)

ich verstehe auch nicht gerade viel von den vielen lösungen und problemen hier im board aber ich hoffe das wird sich bei mir noch ändern
derzeit bin ich nur Staatlich geprüfter Elektrotechnischer Assisten und werde darauf ein Dipl. Ing Studium im Bereich der Automatisierungstechnik setzen und hoffe dann viel über SPS und ähnliche Gebiete zu lernen


----------



## AndyPed (16 September 2004)

Hi,

ich habe Industrieelektroniker FR Produktionstechnik.

Ein paar Jahre später staalich geprüfter Techniker FR Energietechnik und Prozessautomatisierung.

So neben bei ein bisschen Admin und Computerschulungen   
und  viel lernen durch Schmerz  8) 

@ Balou
wie lange hat den der SPS Techniker gedauert und was kostet der ?

Ciao


----------



## chivas (16 September 2004)

Morgen!

Ich arbeite jetzt so ca. 10 Monate bei einem Unternehmen für Industrieanlagen wo überwiegend Maschinenbauer angestellt sind und ich bin der einzige der sich mit SPS - Programmierung beschäftigt.
Ich komme direkt von der Schule, wo wir kurz Übungen mit der S5 gemacht haben. Mein Problem ist, dass ich alles über die S7 selbst in Erfahrung bringen muss und bei Problemen kann ich niemanden in der Firma Fragen.
Da ist jetzt meine Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, in einem Unternehmen zu arbeiten, wo sich doch mehr mit der Automatisierung beschäftigen als nur Einer. 
Außerdem muss ich auch noch die Hardwarepläne auf einem CAE-System zeichnen, indem ich auch wieder ein Neuling bin.
Außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung auf was man genau achten und fragen muss bei Besprechnungen beim Kunden.

Mein erstes Projekt habe ich so halbwegs gut überstanden, aber das nächste bereitet mir schon jetzt sorgen.

Ist man eigentlich finanziell gut versorgt als Autmatisierungstechniker, wenn man was drauf hat?

mfg
chivas


----------



## Fritz (16 September 2004)

> Ist man eigentlich finanziell gut versorgt als Autmatisierungstechniker, wenn man was drauf hat?



Ist wie bei den Musikern. Die Stones nagen kaum am Hungertuch,  Third Division Village Rockers tingeln von Dorfputz zu Dorfputz wo weniger übrigbleibt. Beide lesen die Noten gleichgut. Kommt etwas auf die Vermarktung an die genau den Geschmack der Kunden trifft. 
Wir mussten immer zuerst in der Sche.... klehen, das was andere nicht hinbekamen oder keine Lust zu hatten ins Laufen bringen. Da war 95% Glücksache und 5% Können gefragt. Heute ist es anders. Spezialisierung auf die Rosinen im Teig setzt nunmehr 100% Kenntnis des Prinzips voraus. Wenns hinhaut ist dem Kunden das wo_wie_warum des Speicherzauberers schnurzpiepe.


----------



## plc_tippser (16 September 2004)

> Da ist jetzt meine Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, in einem Unternehmen zu arbeiten, wo sich doch mehr mit der Automatisierung beschäftigen als nur Einer.


Du wirst auf der Stelle treten. Nach 3 Jahren denkst Du das du super bist und dann kommt einer der erfahrene Kollegen hatte nach einem Jahr und macht dir was vor. Man verrennt sich so schnell in etwas das man falsch macht, denkt aber, das es ultimativ ist. Und Hard- + Software gleichzeitig, da wirst du immer oberflächlig bleiben.

pt


----------



## bapfy (6 Oktober 2004)

Hi ich bin neu hier (seite heute)
Habe eine Ausbildung zur Mechatronikerin gemacht. Bin nun in der Instandhaltung bei einem Automobilzulieferer.(Maschinenbau, Instandsetzung, Maschinenbau, Betreuung eines Hochregallagers)
Habe jetzt mit einer Weiterbildung zur SPS - Fachkraft begonnen (Teilzeit)


----------



## Runtime (16 Oktober 2004)

Industrie Elektroniker Fachrichtung Produktionstechnik

S7 Techniker
richtige Techniker-Schule
und jede Menge Kurse von Bosch...


----------



## *püppi* (16 Oktober 2004)

mhh also ich bin zwar noch nciht wirklich soooo alt hab aber schon ne lange ausbildungsstrecke hinter mir.

angefangen hab ich nach meiner schule mit einer ausbildung zur kaufmännischen assistentin datenverarbeitung, hab ich auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
leider hab ich keinen job bekommen und um nicht die ganze zeit zu hause rum zu sitzen hab ich eine weiterbildung als mediengestalterin in digital und printmedien gemacht. natürlich auch abgeschlossen.

und jetzt befinde ich mich seit 3. november letzten jahres in einer umschulung mechatronik. und hoffe das ich die auch erfolgreich abshcließe und darin arbeiten kann.
aber im moment stehen meine chancen nicht grad sooo schlecht. werd sehen was passiert...


----------



## Kurt (17 Oktober 2004)

*Alles Gute*

Der Angie wünsche ich alles erdenklich Gute für die Zukunft. Möglicherweise habe ich mal eine Frage zu den Fachthemen, für die du bereits ausgebildet bis.

Mir ist trotz fortgeschrittener Alzheimer sofort folgendes eingefallen:

```
http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/04/11/gross.jpg
```
kurt
_nicht böse gemeint aber treffend für unser System._
_Code: .. ich weis nicht ob man direkt 'deep' auf Heise linken darf - unser Chef soll ja keine Probleme kriegen._


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2004)

Angie machts richtig, nicht hängenlassen.  :lol:


----------



## Andreas (19 Oktober 2004)

wow ihr habt ja schon richtig was hinter euch... Lauter Techniker hier Hut Ab!

Ich bin gelernter Elektroinstallateur (Netztechnik Msp und Nsp)
Arbeite aber als Energieelektroniker (At) in einer Instandhaltung einer Kunststoffspritzerei und mache gerade einen Step7 Fernkurs. Den umgang mit der S5 musste ich mir selbst beibringen. (3 Wochen Urlaub, 8 Ordner Unterlagen... Feuer Frei) Wer schickt schon einen ganz normalen (oder auch nicht normalen) Elektriker auf nen Step5 Lehrgang?! Keiner!

Mittlerweile habe ich schon einige Projektierungen hinter mir, bisher aber alles nur so kleiner fuddelkram mit Logo! (echt grausam das ding!) und S7-200. Demnächst gehts dann richtig los...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Heinz (20 Oktober 2004)

Danke Balou,
ich werde es an Ulf weiterleiten.

Zur Ausbildung der fleisigen Schreiberlinge würde ich tippen dass auch Techniker und Dipl.-Ing.s hier sind, die nicht nur am Schreibtisch sitzen... :lol:


----------



## sps-concept (20 Oktober 2004)

*Ausbildung*

Hallo Heinz,

welcher fleissige Schreiber?

André


----------



## Heinz (20 Oktober 2004)

Naja Andre,
den einen oder anderen Beitrag hast Du ja auch hier hinterlassen denke ich... :lol:


----------



## Limbo (30 Oktober 2004)

Ich bin gelernter Starkstromelektriker (heute Energieanlagenelektroniker) Fachrichtung Werkzeugmaschinenbau. Nach der BW war ich auf der Technikerschule. 

Für SPS habe ich einige Lehrgänge bei Siemens gemacht.  

Diese Leergänge sind aber nur die "Eintrittskarte" in dieses Fachgebiet. Ohne den Zugang zu einem entsprechenden Programmiergerät und einem AG oder zumindest Simulator kommst Du mit den Leergängen nicht weiter.

Bei Reparaturen mußt Du auch unter Stress mit dem PG umgehen können, und genau wissen was Du tun, - oder noch wichtiger, besser lassen solltest, damit die KUKAs nicht das Reserverad auf die Lenksäule schrauben. 

Mit etwas Zeit und Muße sowie einem offenen Ohr für die Wünsche der Leute aus der Fertigung findest Du immer Gelegenheiten ein SPS-Programm zu verbessern, in dem Du repruduzeirbare Fehler ausmerzt, oder das Programm an geänderte Betriebsabläufe anpaßt.

Bei VW liefen früher die Ausstattungskarten auf einem Parallelband mit. Wenn dann eine Karosseie wegen Fertigungsmängeln ausrangiert wurde, und die Ausstattungskarte auf dem Band blieb, wurde die weitere Ausstattung um ein Fahrzeug verschoben. Im Extremfall kam dan hinten ein VW-Bus mit Superluxusausstattung und Natolackierung vom Band.
Heute sind die Ausstattungen vorn links auf die Karossererie geklebt.

Opel hatte mal einen speziellen Tonziegel mit vielen unterschiedlich tiefen Löchern für jedes Fahrzeug gebrannt, und an jedes neue Chassis montiert. Diese Löcher erzeugten unterschiedliche Resonanzfrequenzen, an welchen man das Fahrzeug und seine Ausstattung identifizieren konnte. Vor der Auslieferung wurde der Tonziegel natürlich entfernt.
Hätte man den Tonziegel am Fahrzeug gelassen, und entsprechende Lesegeräte an jeder Autobahnauf- und Abfahrt installiert, hätte man  heute ein funktionierendes Toll-Collect, zumindest für Opel. 

Limbo


----------



## Pilami (1 November 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin Elektrotechniker FR Informationstechnik.
Zur SPS-Programmierung bin ich zufällich gekommen. Zuerst auf SattControll und Allen-Breadly Systemen, später dann zur S7.

Momentan beschäftige ich mich vor allen Dingen mit Bussystemen, deren Konzeption und Inbetriebnahme, sowie allgemeinen Problemlösungen im SPS-Umfeld.

Lothar


----------

